# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  Bulgarların Türk düşmanlığı

## ceyda

Bulgaristan'da yaşayan ya da Bulgarları tanıyan herkes bilir nasıl ayılı Türk düşmanı olduklarını. Okullarda edebiyat kitaplarında, tarih kitaplarında hep "Türkler bizi asmış, kesmiş, kadınlarımıya tecavüz etmiş, çocuklarımızı zorla alıp yeni çeri ocaklarına götürmüş" gibi Türk düşmanı propagandalar yaparlar. Osmanlı-Rus Harbi'nde, Balkan Savaşı'nda Türklere yapılan zulümleri, katliamları hep gizlerler. Bu iki savaşı da kurtuluş savaşı diye okuturlar okullarda. Bu savaşı kahramanlıkmış gibi anlatan resiler yaparlar, şiirler yazarlar. İşte Balkan Savaşı'nda Türk bayrağını nasıl çiğnediğini anlatan bir resim:

----------

